# Zziplex 427 SU



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I was fortunate to locate a Zziplex 427 SU a few months ago. 
Recent shoulder surgery + complications have kept me from using it much. However, I'm on the mend, and though full recovery is going to take another year or so, I am able to do some casting. The Dr assured me I'm not going to injure my shoulder, however it is weak, I have about 20% of normal strength in my right shoulder. 
I did some casting yesterday. I really like the rod, it's stiff, but loads up well. 
It's about a foot longer than what I was used to, but getting used to it will come in time.
If you own one or have used one, what are your thoughts on this rod.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The 427 SU is one of Terry Carrolls great tournament rods. I have a couple and they are very effective.

As far as power goes, it is at the upper range. I have not personally cast a rod more powerful than the SU. They say the Zzetec XL is a bit more rod, but i have not thrown one.

You do not have to worry about owning a more powerful rod...lol

Be careful, come in slowly with the power and hit it hard late. If you try to come in too early, she will let you know...  

Enjoy,

Tommy


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I've heard that before. 
I think I did that a couple of days ago. I was not trying to, but about 7/8 through the swing, I could not press down on the spool hard enough. I felt it slip, and in a disastrous nanosecond, the spool backlashed into the mother of all birdnests. The sinker went way wide, right. Nothing I could do but get out the scissors.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Yep, you came in too soon with the power. 

Thumb slip is a sign. Wide right can happen with the slip, as can low line drives that end up left of target. Even with a rod as powerful as the SU, a properly timed cast will not slip under your thumb and should fly straight and high.

Remember, in slow - out fast.

Tommy


----------



## bdriversteve (Apr 28, 2008)

*M427 su*

Hi guys , I have this rod also and I love it , it's definitely on the upper end of the spectrum in terms of power as on par with the Century TTR , but with a slight difference in harshness if you hit wrong . Here is a video on a good day of casting , got 786 ft / 239 mtrs that day and I could've got more. http://youtu.be/4D-g5ARJRzc


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

Steve ,use your left arm alittle more and 786' will seem like a short cast


----------



## bdriversteve (Apr 28, 2008)

My casting is always a work in progress , I'll try to use more left at my next practice and keep you guys posted , thanks for the insight J , : )


----------

